# Need some night time help



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

I am going to be starting some job training online. It will be in real time, and since it is based in Europe I will be up from 1 AM - 10 AM. The problem is, the only place I can have my computer is the only place I can have Biscuit's cage. Biscuit will only come out to eat, but not run around and play all night if there is too much light on.

Is there anything I can use to cover the cage and block out the light, but still keep proper air circulation in the cage (sheet or something?)? Thanks for any info!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

A dark colored sheet or fleece blanket would work very well, I think. I keep fleece blankets on top of Lily's cage to help hold in heat, and if I'm going to be up late in my room, I drape them down to help make her cage darker.


----------



## bamafan2112 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the answer :mrgreen: just wasn't sure if that would have any negative impacts on circulation


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I cover my hedgie's cage with a fleece blanket as well at night. Just because the light from the street is sometimes too bright for him. As long as it's some sort of wire/bar/c&c cage, and not a tank or a rubbermaid, then it should be fine.


----------



## drowsydreamer (Aug 28, 2008)

I used to have a lot of street light coming in through the window, so I covered the window with a dark piece of felt or fleece. Maybe you could make up some sort of curtain between your computer and the hedgie cage? That would make it dark without affecting circulation at all.


----------

